# Enregistrer photos sur téléphone et stopper ICloud



## Lucas1998 (14 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde,
J’ai eu le message en ouvrant mes photos que mon stockage ICloud est presque saturé, je me pose donc une question :
*Est-ce que toute mes photos sont stocké
sur ICloud et non sur le « stockage » de l’iPhone ?* 

J’aimerais que lorsque je prend ou reçoit des photos elles se stock sur l’IPhone et non sur le cloud car grosse différence de capacité !
Mais quand je vais sur réglage > photos > et que je décoche Photos ICloud, le message suivant apparaît :
_« Cet IPhone n’a pas pu télécharger 1301 photos et vidéos en pleine résolution. Si vous continuez, les versions en basse résolution de ces photos et vidéos seront supprimées. »_

Je ne sais donc pas quoi faire j’ai besoin d’aide svp


----------



## MrTom (15 Décembre 2021)

Hello,

Dans réglages > photos, assure toi que le paramètre *Télécharger et garder les originaux* soit activé. Toutes les photos qui ont été mises sur iCloud seront téléchargées sur l'espace de ton téléphone.

Une fois que c'est fait (attend un moment, en ayant connecté ton téléphone sur le wifi et avec le chargeur), tu pourras désactiver iCloud photo.


----------



## Lucas1998 (15 Décembre 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Dans réglages > photos, assure toi que le paramètre *Télécharger et garder les originaux* soit activé. Toutes les photos qui ont été mises sur iCloud seront téléchargées sur l'espace de ton téléphone.
> 
> Une fois que c'est fait (attend un moment, en ayant connecté ton téléphone sur le wifi et avec le chargeur), tu pourras désactiver iCloud photo.


Merci pour ta réponse, j’avais déjà coché *Télécharger et garder les originaux *dans la journée.

Mais quand je décoche Photos Icloud il y a quand même le message :
_« Cet IPhone n’a pas pu télécharger 1301 photos et vidéos en pleine résolution. Si vous continuez, les versions en basse résolution de ces photos et vidéos seront supprimées. »_

Et si je clique sur *Supprimer de l’IPhone, *
Il y’a écrit :
_« 1301 photos et vidéos seront supprimés de cet IPhone . Elles seront conservées dans Photos iCloud »_


Or c’est l’inverse que je veux, celles sur ICloud soit supprimé ou transféré sur le téléphone et elles sur le téléphone restent dessus.


----------



## Gwen (15 Décembre 2021)

Le souci, c'est que tu as fait une sauvegarde de tes photos de ton iPhone sur iCloud en demandant de garder les originaux sur le cloud et les copies basses définitions sur l'iPhone.

Aujourd'hui, ton iCloud est saturé, donc les photos ne montent plus vers le cloud. Mais, les anciennes ne sont plus sur ton iPhone. Il se peut que celui-ci n'ai plus la place pour stocker toutes les photos en pleine résolution. C'est la raison qui fait que cette option t'est proposée.

Par contre, j ne sais pas s’il y a un moyen de forcer le rapatriement de ces photos sur l'iPhone (si la place nécessaire est bien là). La seule solution que je connais est de regarder les photos une par une pour vérifier qu'elles soient bien télécharger du cloud. Autant dire que c'est impossible, à moins que tu n'aies qu'une centaine de photos (ce dont je doute).


----------



## MrTom (16 Décembre 2021)

Tu peux aussi aller sur http://www.icloud.com et télécharger tes photos également, mais ça peut être très long.


----------



## Lucas1998 (16 Décembre 2021)

Merci pour vos réponse et oui effectivement télécharger 1 par 1 n’est pas faisable lol 
Mais vu que l’espace de stockage ICloud est saturé, mes photos sont maintenant stocké dans mon téléphone non ?


----------



## ericse (16 Décembre 2021)

Lucas1998 a dit:


> Mais vu que l’espace de stockage ICloud est saturé, mes photos sont maintenant stocké dans mon téléphone non ?


Sauf si ton tél est lui aussi saturé : auquel cas tu as une partie de tes photos sur le Tél et l'autre partie sur iCloud...


----------



## love_leeloo (16 Décembre 2021)

toutes les photos ont été faite avec cet iPhone ?


----------

